# Gap Center for Biblical Studies and Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals Announces Spring 2022 Seminars by Seminary Professors, President, and Authors



## Grant Van Leuven (Feb 23, 2022)

*NEWS RELEASE 
For Immediate Release

Contact: Grant Van Leuven
Community Engagement Coordinator*
*[email protected]* | *(619) 616-9484*


*Gap Center for Biblical Studies Announces Spring 2022 Seminars by Seminary Professors, President, and Authors
– Registration Fee No Longer Required*​
*Gap, Pa. – February 22, 2022 –* In partnership with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, the Gap Center for Biblical Studies located at 866 Chestnut Street in Gap, Pa., announces its Spring 2022 Bible Series seminars featuring college professor Mark Farnham, pastor and seminary professor Jeffrey Stivason, and college president and author Philip Ryken. The events, which previously had an attendance fee, are now offered at no charge. For more information and to register, visit alliancenet.org/gapcenter. 
*


April 8 to 9, Dr. Mark Farnham, “Why Should We Study the Bible? Christian Worldview.”*

Friday, April 8. “Because of What the Bible Is,” 7 p.m.; “Because of What the Bible Reveals,” 8 p.m.; question and answer session, 9 p.m.
Saturday, April 9. “Because of What It Does,” 9:30 a.m.; “Because of Its Message,” 10:30 a.m.; question and answer session, 11:30 a.m.
Mark Farnham is Professor of Apologetics at Lancaster Bible College in Lancaster, Pa. He began his ministry as senior pastor of a church in New London, Conn., and has been teaching apologetics and theology at the college and seminary level since 2002. Farnham received his Ph.D. in Apologetics from Westminster Theological Seminary in Philadelphia and his Th.M. in New Testament from Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary. He and his wife Adrienne have three married children and three grandchildren.



*May 13 to 14, Dr. Jeffrey Stivason, “The Sufficiency and Inerrancy of Scripture.”*

Friday, May 13. “The Foundation of an Inerrant Word,” 7 p.m.; “The Need for an Inerrant Word,” 8 p.m.; question and answer session, 9 p.m.
Saturday, May 14. “The Sufficiency of an Inerrant Word,” 9:30 a.m.; “Our Confidence in an Inerrant Word,” 10:30 a.m.; question and answer session, 11:30 a.m.
Jeffrey Stivason has been serving as a minister of the Gospel since 1995. He was a church planter and is now pastor of Grace Reformed Presbyterian Church in Gibsonia, Pa., as well as professor of New Testament Studies at the Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary in Pittsburgh. He holds a Ph.D. in systematic theology from Westminster Theological Seminary in Philadelphia. Stivason has written extensively, and is the author of “From Inscrutability to Concursus: Benjamin B. Warfield’s Theological Construction of Revelation’s Mode from 1880-1915” with P&R Publishing. He is a board member of the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals and Managing Editor for its podcast, Theology on the Go, which is hosted by placefortruth.org.



* 10 to 11, Dr. Philip Ryken, “The Book of Ruth.”*

Friday, June 10. “The Barley Harvest Was Beginning,” 7 p.m.; “Outstanding in His Field,” 8 p.m.; question and answer session, 9 p.m.
Saturday, June 11. “The Threshing Floor Romance,” 9:30 a.m.; “Not Without a Kinsman-Redeemer,” 10:30 a.m.; question and answer session, 11:30 a.m.
Philip Ryken is the president of Wheaton College and the Bible teacher for Every Last Word, a radio and internet broadcast for the Alliance. He preached at Philadelphia’s Tenth Presbyterian Church from 1995 until his appointment at Wheaton in 2010. Ryken has published more than 50 books, including “The Message of Salvation,” “Art for God’s Sake,” “When Trouble Comes,” and expository commentaries on Exodus, Ecclesiastes, Song of Songs, Jeremiah, Luke, Galatians, and other books of the Bible. He and his wife Lisa have five children.

*About the Gap Center for Biblical Studies. *The Gap Center for Biblical Studies, in partnership with the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals, is located in the town of Gap in Lancaster County, Pa. It exists “to glorify Almighty God as He has revealed Himself in the written Scriptures of the Old and New Testaments by the spread of the Gospel through educational lectures, seminars, classes, and training courses.” For more information visit alliancenet.org/gapcenter or facebook.com/GapCenterforBiblicalStudies. Audio from past Gap Center conferences is available for purchase at ReformedResources.org.

*About the Alliance.* Headquartered in Lancaster, Pa., the Alliance of Confessing Evangelicals is a coalition of pastors, scholars, and churchmen who hold to the historic creeds and confessions of the Reformed faith and who proclaim biblical doctrine in order to foster a Reformed awakening in today's Church. Visit alliancenet.org.

*-30-*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------

